# Max and our first class



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well, last week us handlers had to go alone to find out what it was all about?...this week included the dogs.
The trainer is super knowledgeable, she trains police, drug and search n rescue and helps out with rescue dogs too.

Well, since we moved this is our first training class up here. We had attended a puppy socialisation class before we moved just for 3 weeks so I was nervous how max was going to be.

Well it turns out he's quite the star of the show, he performed brilliantly, was great at waiting at a gate with me going through and calling him to follow, the sit and wait was fab! And walking around the room with other puppy bums in front of him was good too. 

Our homework this week is to continue the "watch me" and "leave it". We have already been doing lots at home, with the waits at the curb, for his meals, leave it and take it.....we are not so hot on "watch me".... But I think that's because the puppy class we went to before treated every single move they did so of course he looks at my hand and not my face, but we are getting there. This trainer uses toys to reward them....very much like drug search dogs I guess....it's new to me but I'm happy to change tactics as I believe it will work....otherwise we can feel like a food dispenser can't we! 

More photos and updates next week....just wanted to say how well he and me! Are doing!

Sam and max x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done, sounds like Max was a real star (and you of course!), maybe I should start using toys to train as well, at home Dudley doesn't bother doing any commands unless he knows you have a treat and outside you can't get his attention with a treat as everything else is far more exciting! mind you he ignores a ball most of the time on walks so not sure how effective toys would be either!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Well done, sounds like Max was a real star (and you of course!), maybe I should start using toys to train as well, at home Dudley doesn't bother doing any commands unless he knows you have a treat and outside you can't get his attention with a treat as everything else is far more exciting! mind you he ignores a ball most of the time on walks so not sure how effective toys would be either!


Oh bless him! I have to say he is gorgeous in his picture! What lovely colouring! Max is getting the hang of the toy reward, it took me longer to get my head around it! We use a toy that is only for training so it has high value to him. I try to take a couple of toys out when we go for a walk, before I let him off I play with him with a squeaky toy or tuggy, the idea is he thinks I'm more exciting than anything else....that way when I release him he doesn't run too far away and when I call him he has a fun thing to come back to.....works most of the time!  
Thanks for your reply!

Sam x


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Good boy Max


----------

